# raw bargain



## lily (May 16, 2011)

been to my local butcher he knows i raw feed ,i got 2 ox hearts for 2.20 english pounds and very large stock of lamb and pork ribs with a lot of meat on,the ox heart has been bagged up and have 14 meals,and enough rib for at least a month,so its cost about 20p a day to feed her the basics,add some kidney and some liver id say a very cheap way to feed a 60lb dog ,mind you i did spend 32.00 pound on meat for the family lol,karen


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done,
Wish i had a butcher like that round here,i can get a pack of 5 trotters for a £1 and tails for 50p each,but ribs ,heart and liver come from Morrisons,so not cheap.
Hope she enjoys her goodies.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

hi,cant you get out and about to find a good butcher ,unfortunatly the big stores dont deal with the bones and its a pain ,if you lived nearer id send you a load!!!,karen


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

You got a good one there. (by the way that is the first post I have seen on here in sterling not dollars lol). I am normally paying £2 / kg for heart up here. Admittedly I get all the beef ribs, and spine I can carry out the shop ;-)

@rawdogs You will be able to find a butcher or meat wholesalers that will get you foods much cheeper than the supermarkets. It takes a little bit of work but I would try something like John Dixon Meat Wholesalers (walsall). You can get really good prices if you buy enough, and a giant schnauzer can probably put away a fair amount :-O


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Ohhhh finally someone starting a thread about how to get cheap meat in the UK :biggrin1:
My local butcher is more expensive than Morrison's except from their "dog food" of minced whatever is available for £0,30 per 500g bag. Bought some lamb hearts and they were £5 a kilo so not doing that again if I can find some other hearts somewhere else.
Where are you all from and where are your cheap butchers located?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

im in blackpool ssshhhhh dont tell anyone though what a dump!!!lol,i had to search for a good butcher but so worth it,have you tried phoning around and explaining what you want and what its for?,havnt asked for spine but i can tell the butcher im after some,is it just fed as meaty bone? pimzilla have you phoned any local abatuors lol cant spell it dummy!!!,once again if you explain they may be able to help,karen


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Great deal, wish I had a butcher here, we used to when I was little but they all went out of business. Everyone just goes to grocery stores. There maybe one in the bigger city, but I don't go there much. Your bully is 60 lbs? Molly only weighs 48 lbs and thought she was big. You know we have only had her a few months and I have nothing to compare her with but the vet said she was a good size and looked good. I asked if her weight was ok, I thought she was overweight, he said that she was at a good weight and keep her at this size. I know you have had several bullies, does 48 lbs seem to low?


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Lily, no I haven't phoned anyone really since I can't buy alot of anything. We just have a very small freezer (3 drawers....) and one of them is now dedicated for dog food. I soooooo wish that I could just phone someone up and ask to buy a large quantity. My pup isn't eating more than 1,5 kg a week so paying an overprice isn't too expensive, but every penny saved helps when you are unemployed.
I live close to Derby and the best deal I have found is whole pig legs for £0.98/kg and chicken quarters for £1.80/kg. This is at a market in Derby, but the liver is way too expensive so I'm going for Morrison's frozen chicken liver at the moment. I only need some cheap hearts now to complete the diet. Cheap fish would be nice as well but I doubt I can find that here:biggrin1:

I'm not from the UK originally so I feel a bit lost trying to look for these things, but if someone know about an ethnic market or such in this area I'd be very happy to hear about it :happy:
My dear boyfriend got a goldfish brain when it comes to things like this so not much help there.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

have put a couple of pics up mollygirl as you can see annie is rather long so wether thats why shes heavy,but ive notice she has gained a lot of wieght since starting raw she has boobies now so im cuttimg her portion size down,your bully looks good to me as you have only been raw feeding a short while that correct isnt it?you may find she starts to gain weight,ive had all my bulldogs from the same breeder and they have all been big,genetics,they all come in different shapes and sizes,theyre not exactly a standartd dog lol,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

go online pimzilla and search the ethnic stores and butchers im sure you will get somewhere,perhaps get a freezer,also how far away is darby from blackpool,if its not too far would it be worth once you have a freezer ,getting a large supply from my butcher ?,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

distance between blackpool and derby sorry i said darby in my last post,is 89 miles,i also put a google search of local butchers in derby and there a few,your best bet is phone them and just explain what and why you want the meat and bone and that it will be regular im sure one of them will be of help,karen


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

She is a beautiful dog, I love that pic of her getting on the counter. Thanks for clarifying the weight, I worry about her so much. I love your dog's coloring. Molly is mostly all white with black spots on her skin not on her fur. To me she looks like a pig. And yes, I've only been feeding raw a few weeks.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

they are strange those black spots pigmentation annie has them on her belly and they are developing on her face,turning into a dalmation lol,i think you will notice a difference when you have been raw feeding for a couple of months but to me she looks beautiful and she sits just like mine does lol,they certainly aint no ladies ha ha ,karen


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I love that picture Lily :biggrin1:
Yea I will probably give a few other butchers a call to see what they can do. Another freezer is not an option as this house is croweded already. Got absolutely nowhere to put it. Besides she is just a miniature schnauzer, would take her quite a while to get through a large amount of meat. But I'm sure she would like to try....


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

well good luck im sure if persevere you will get somewhere and as she s only small you dont need much,keep us posted on how it goes ,karen


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't get all my meat from a butcher, one of the sad things over here is that most of our meat is processed before it ever get to the shops (yes there are some left but not a lot) one company to look up is VION they have processing places all over. The most I pay for chicken is £1 / kg which is fine by me. Likewise you can get some fantastic deals if you bulk buy beef and lamb - yes it does mean you need to freeze but you get really good meat. You also have to eat it yourself to bring the cost into manageable portions. 
I just wish there where enough of us to get a british co-op going :-(

I only eat what the pup eats - so 
chicken - yes
beef - yes
lamb - not so much
pork - yes

I feed about 1 kg a day, and it works out at about £1 - £1.30 a day.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

we will have to go out on the streets promoting raw feed to up the numbers then we could have our own co op lol,at the moment im just feeding annie ox heart and pork/lamd ribs as she has allergies ive been doing the elimination thing but i believe its contact allergy ,wool i think is the culprit,ive put a tshirt on her to protect her belly as thats where the itching is ,shes not too impressed lol,im going to reintroduce chicken again next week well chicken backs firstly,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> have put a couple of pics up mollygirl as you can see annie is rather long so wether thats why shes heavy,but ive notice she has gained a lot of wieght since starting raw she has boobies now so im cuttimg her portion size down,your bully looks good to me as you have only been raw feeding a short while that correct isnt it?you may find she starts to gain weight,ive had all my bulldogs from the same breeder and they have all been big,genetics,they all come in different shapes and sizes,theyre not exactly a standartd dog lol,karen


what's in the 'stew'


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol it was when i was giving her veggies !!!!,i dont feed them now ,in the bowl was minced steak,kidney and shredded carrot,but after doing yet more research i found out that dogs dont need them,prety colours though lol,karen


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Some of the butchers round here will give away some bones and scraps,but you have to catch them on the right day and they won,t keep hold of stuff for you,i,ve tried.
Found a couple within a 5mile radius,who have some good bargains on pigs tails,whole hearts and ears,but i can only get to them if my hubby gets a weekday off work,as i don,t drive.
I get tripe,mince meats,and wings from TPMS,got a delivery coming tommorow:happy:.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

its trial and error isnt it,its rotton they wont keep it for you,keep searching you will the jackpot at some point im sure,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> lol it was when i was giving her veggies !!!!,i dont feed them now ,in the bowl was minced steak,kidney and shredded carrot,but after doing yet more research i found out that dogs dont need them,prety colours though lol,karen


it looked rather yummy


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> we will have to go out on the streets promoting raw feed to up the numbers then we could have our own co op lol,at the moment im just feeding annie ox heart and pork/lamd ribs as she has allergies ive been doing the elimination thing but i believe its contact allergy ,wool i think is the culprit,ive put a tshirt on her to protect her belly as thats where the itching is ,shes not too impressed lol,im going to reintroduce chicken again next week well chicken backs firstly,karen


the tee shirt is a great idea..let us know if that helps her..


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

rawdogs said:


> I get tripe,mince meats,and wings from TPMS,got a delivery coming tommorow:happy:.


Never managed to find TPMS when I was searching online before I got my puppy, have requested a price list now, thanks :happy:


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my order today,Pimzilla,just to give you an idea,this is what i got.

20LB ECONOMY MINCE
10LB HEART
10LB TONGUE
5.5LB CHK WINGS X3
5.5LB CHK NECKS X 2 £40.80 INCLUDING DELIVERY.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

well magicre the tshirt certainly works ,shes still itchy though not as much,but shes not red and bleeding,so far so good,thats a brill order rawdogs ,though i get my stuff dirt cheap im still going to look what they have,thanks for sharing,karen


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

rawdogs said:


> Got my order today,Pimzilla,just to give you an idea,this is what i got.
> 
> 20LB ECONOMY MINCE
> 10LB HEART
> ...


I'm watching the pricelist and drooling :lol:
I got a couple of rabbits aswell and thinking that I might be able to squeeze it all into the freezer if i empty it first and also buy a 15kg bag of rabbitfood haha
Have you got any idea what kind of meat the heart/tongue/liver/kidneys are? I assume it's beef?
And if you could give me an idea about how big the slices are aswell :bounce:

Other women love shopping clothes and shoes, I find myself looking for meat for my pup most of the time :laugh:


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Ithink they are beef,tongue is for sure,and its not all sliced some comes whole,took a bit of getting used to,but i have no prob carving them up now:biggrin1:.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Never managed to find TPMS when I was searching online before I got my puppy, have requested a price list now, thanks :happy:


might have to change that t shirt daily......do you think?


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

That is awesome :biggrin1:

I don't mind slicing it up myself. But I got a fancy dehydrator to make my own training treats so I would actually prefer to slice the heart up myself to get pieces the size I want. Will help with storage aswell since I can order alot of hearts that I dry for treats when the freezer is full :biggrin1:


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Tongue on the menue tonight ,so took a pic for Pumzilla.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

rawdogs said:


> Tongue on the menue tonight ,so took a pic for Pumzilla.


Haha thank you, I'm sure my pup would love it, they look big and meaty. Just got to feed her everything I got first then I'll place my order in 2-3 weeks :smile:
Btw, Pumzilla is an awesome name :becky:


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Btw, Pumzilla is an awesome name :becky:[/QUOTE]


Sorry,its late.


----------

